

site:www.techstars.org YCombinator - helveticaman
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=Tkh&q=site%3Awww.techstars.org+YCombinator&btnG=Search
In other words, techstars.org officially does not mention YCombinator.<p>BTW, techstars.com does not belong to techstars.
======
YuriNiyazov
What, pray tell, is this supposed to be?

~~~
helveticaman
That in all of the techstars site, there is no mention of YCombinator. In
other words, they don't talk about their competition, even though they were
copycats in several different ways.

